# Big Female Coyote get a Groundhog for dinner!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Went out to try and get more deer pictures last night & a big female coyote showed up, right out in front of me. I'd actually shot a little video of a groundhog, right before the coyote showed up & she went over and got that groundhog for dinner! LOL!















And here's the video:


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

That's awesome. She's gorgeous too! Definitely kept tabs on you too. That'd be cool to see.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great video and cool pictures


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I was completely hidden under a piece of camo burlap with the wind totally in my favor but she heard the camera clicking & wasn't to sure what to make of it. I was really surprised when she came back by my way with the gdog in her mouth!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Love this post, thx!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice video/photography. Thanks for shareing throughout the summer now into the fall!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Well done Mike, looks like a fairly urban area as well? Bet there are some missing cat posters up in the area!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Sweet video


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Keep em coming, very nice videos!


----------

